# "My pony and me" by "Don West"



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

This is a poem by my favorite trainer-writer-poet and all around cowboy. Don West. 

I was filled with confusion
Had bad feelings inside
so I saddled my pony
and I went for a ride

we covered the ground 
like a bird on the wing
as my cares fell away
I started to sing

I sang to the coyotes
I sang to the sky
I sang to my pony
and I started to cry

I felt the emotions
letting go from inside
letting cares fall behind me
as ahead I did ride

The tears keep on comming
to the top of the hill
where I reined in my pony 
and sat there... real still

we looked out together
on the country below 
as I stroked his long mane
nice and easy, and slow

from the back of my pony
my problems seemed few
I gathered the courage 
to start life anew

yes, I relished the moment
sat there taking it in
building strength for the future 
to start living again

as finally the sun passed
behind a tall hill
the long rays of twilight
gave us both a cold chill

it was time to be going
it was time to move on
cause the time, it is passing
and the past, it is gone

so I clucked to my pony
and moved down the hill
father time will not linger
but the memory will

now I cherish these moments
that's the way it should be
miles of wild open country
and my pony...and me.


----------



## ponypoet (Jul 21, 2008)

COOL.


----------

